
Yuri Milner to Talk About Facebook Deal on Bloomberg TV Tonight - atularora
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110105/yuri-milner-to-talk-about-facebook-deal-on-bloomberg-tv-tonight-streamed-live-online/?mod=ATD_rss
======
chollida1
The posted link looks like it's for the rss feed.

This is the link I was able to use:
[http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110105/yuri-milner-
to-...](http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110105/yuri-milner-to-talk-
about-facebook-deal-on-bloomberg-tv-tonight-streamed-live-online/)

